# L200- did I make a mistake?



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Purchased an L200 'HiFin Green Phantom' (Baryancistrus demantoides) today. I had read a profile on this fish on planetcatfish.com. Or I thought I had. I actually read the profile for Hemiancistrus subviridis, which is the standard 'Green Phantom Pleco.' The former has not been reported to breed in the aquarium; the latter has. This means my new fish is wild. I have hard water and a pH of 8.4. I understand consistency is key, but concerned that this may be too much for a wild and not tank raised fish.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated. Currently being QT'd...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've been wanting either one of these or the "blue phantoms" but my cichlids already beat on my bristlenoses bad enough. I'm no exotic plec expert but most are pretty hardy, I'd imagine it would adjust and be just fine.

Which tank are you sticking him in after QT?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well it's still in QT. I've never seen it feed, but it's making plenty of waste. I plan on adding it to the CA tank. Should have no problem finding refuge in the woodwork.


----------

